# Duo Therm 65925



## Jay Elyett (Nov 16, 2006)

Hello all, and thank you for allowing me into the forum.  This is my first post, and I hope someone can help me with my problem.  I have a 65925-001 furnace in an older Skyline Nomad 27' camper.  I installed a new thermocouple a few years ago in the furnace, and it was like new inside the firebox.

The furnace has worked flawlessly for some time now.  The only problem I ever had was, if I didn't switch the furnace off prior to hooking up 120V ac, it would blow the little fuse.  I know everyone is going to scold me for this, but on a recent camping trip, I hooked up the power without turning the power off and blew my last fuse.  Being they are special order, I had only the choice to go without heat, or wrap a small piece of alum foil around the fuse and reinstall if for the weekend only.  Well, Murphy's law, my generator ran out of fuel and when I restarted it, I must have put a surge into the unit, and now it has a problem.

All the blowers still work as needed, but the function of the gas valve isn't right.  The gas valve keeps pumping gas to the burner even with the furnace off and the pilot light out.  I have verified this by lighting the burner manaully and it just runs and runs.  I suspect I might have caused a malfunction in the gas control valve, but also wonder if it might be a relay problem?  Does anyone have any idea's or a source for parts?  I am very mechanical, and have troubleshot things before, but I don't have a schematic on the furnace, so some help would be greatly appreciated.  I now have a dozen fuses in the drawer, but hope I haven't killed the furnace.

Jay


----------



## Bush70 (Nov 16, 2006)

Re: Duo Therm 65925

I would try the board. It is very common even when you don't make a mistake. Also it doesn't take much to fry one. Pretty simple to replace but could be a little costly. Any dealer should be able to get the board.
Good luck


----------



## s.harrington (Nov 18, 2006)

Re: Duo Therm 65925

If you have gas going through with the pilot out then your valve needs to be replaced.  It should cost between $130.00 and $150.00 .  Since they are getting harder to find it may take a few days to a week to get one.   .....Bush70... this one is pre electronic ignition and doesn't have a board.  If you look at his post you will see where he talked about a thermocouple and pilot light.


----------



## Jay Elyett (Nov 21, 2006)

RE: Duo Therm 65925

S. Harrington, thank you for the pointer, but my question more than anything would be, where do I get one?  Have done many searches, but have come up empty.  All the RV places near me are primadonna type places that just say you need a new camper, that one is too old to get parts for.  I know it might very well be the case, but they don't even check to see if the parts are available.  Thank God for the Internet!

Jay


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 21, 2006)

Re: Duo Therm 65925

My Class A is going on 18 years old and I can still get parts for it or ones that I can get to work even if they are not the older model.  Keep asking your questions on this forum and someone will be able to  help you find what you need or provide guidance how to get around the problem.  Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------

